# Loving Walter



## twylajane (Nov 24, 2015)

I have had many cats over the years, but I had catless for 4+ years before I brought Walter, who is 5 years old, home in October, so we are still in that getting to know you stage. 

I have 4 small dogs, so I have a bedroom gated off so that Walter can relax in peace and come and go through the rest of the house as he pleases. Gracie is the only dog that will jump the gate, I will occasionally catch the pair of them together laying on the bed. 

My puppies are a little excited excited about their new friend, and Walter although not thrilled about them tolerates them just fine.

My thrill this week is that ever morning Walter have decided I need a little more prompting to serve up breakfast, which starts between 4 and 4:30 a.m. I ignore him until between 5:30 and 6 a.m. , he hangs out hoping I'll get up and feed him earlier. I find it funny because I think he must have gotten the memo from my dogs because they do the same thing.

So I think Walter is slowly getting into the routine.

pretty cool:wink:


----------

